# 2012 Trek Wahoo VS. 2012 Specialized Hardrock



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I have been looking at getting a 29er and believe I have narrowed it down to the 2012 Trek Wahoo and the 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc 29. What are your guys thoughts and opinions both pros and cons. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ohtricky (Aug 12, 2011)

What about 2012 GF / Trek Marlin 29er ??


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

what do you like about the marlin??


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

the marlin is more where trail quality bike begin. The components on the wahoo are typically considered not trailworthy. The marlin also has lockout. I would go for the marlin if your budget allows


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

Any thoughts on the specialized hardrock? My girlfriend is leaning towards getting a 2012 Specialized Myka HT Disc and I really like the hardrock. Any comments on those?


----------



## RLJ676 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 Hardrock Disc 29er for a great price. I'm totally new to mtb but did some research before hand. The shock sucks, but nearly all do in this price range. The brakes aren't the best either, but everything else is adequate from what I can gather. Really it seems that in this price range for a 29er you get mostly bottom end components on most any of them, so pick the one you like riding the best (fit, etc).

I picked based on price.....33% off was a big selling feature and allowed me to go new instead of used or from bikesdirect (not to mention there are no used 29ers around here in the entry price range).


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

smoothie7 said:


> Any thoughts on the specialized hardrock? My girlfriend is leaning towards getting a 2012 Specialized Myka HT Disc and I really like the hardrock. Any comments on those?


I picked up a Specialized Myka for my wife recently. It was one of the few bikes we could find in 13". She liked it over 3 other bikes she road including a Trek and a Giant. She has been happy with it on the couple rides I have gotten her to go on.

Go ride the bikes you are thinking of getting. Its worth the trip. Typically one will feel better than the others. I road the Hardrock 29er and the Marlin and like the Marlin a lot better. Try it out for yourself.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

a lot of people seem to like the frame on the hardrock, although the marlin has the G2 geometry which is also supposedly very good. Just try both out and get the one that feels best like the others said. both are on the same component level so there isnt really any reason to go one way or the other based on that. I would stay away from the wahoo though unless the $100 is a real problem


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

My buddy had the wahoo for a week. I wasn't very impressed when I rode it. It had very cheap components and single walled rims which he tacoed. He took it back and traded up to the mamba which is pretty nice.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! Where the hell did you score that? I'm in process of getting one too and was thinking about getting 2011 29er or 2012 sport 29er. lowest I found was $500 for 2011 29er and that's roughly only about 16.5%. 33% off is $400! I would reconsider getting 2012 for that money. 



RLJ676 said:


> I just bought a 2011 Hardrock Disc 29er for a great price. I'm totally new to mtb but did some research before hand. The shock sucks, but nearly all do in this price range. The brakes aren't the best either, but everything else is adequate from what I can gather. Really it seems that in this price range for a 29er you get mostly bottom end components on most any of them, so pick the one you like riding the best (fit, etc).
> 
> I picked based on price.....33% off was a big selling feature and allowed me to go new instead of used or from bikesdirect (not to mention there are no used 29ers around here in the entry price range).


----------



## RLJ676 (Aug 8, 2011)

HaxEJxuK said:


> Wow! Where the hell did you score that? I'm in process of getting one too and was thinking about getting 2011 29er or 2012 sport 29er. lowest I found was $500 for 2011 29er and that's roughly only about 16.5%. 33% off is $400! I would reconsider getting 2012 for that money.


Jack's Bikes in Dearborn MI has some awesome closeouts on 2011 Specialized (and Trek/Giant), listed on the site too. Just have to be able to pick it up there.

409.99:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the wahoo has single-wall rims and a cheap fork. it's good for a beginner who will only do some LIGHT trail riding, but if you're going to punish it, at least get a Marlin if not a Mamba for the tougher rims and better fork.

the hardrock has double-wall rims, which are probably stronger, but a shorter travel fork -80mm versus 100 on the Wahoo. the Hardrock also has a 7-speed cassette, which is ancient technology, whereas the Wahoo has a slightly more advanced 8-speed cassette.

if they are the same price, it's a tough call. also consider who's selling it. if you have to choose between two shops, pick the one that seems like it will support you the best with service, selection of accessories, and involvement in the local cycling scene.


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Jason- the OP is comparing the 2012 Hardrock Disc 29er to the new 2012 Wahoo, which is also a 29er. the blue Wahoo you describe is the 2011 Wahoo 26" and not really comparable.

also, the Mamba does not have hydraulic brakes, it has Avid BB5's which are mechanical. the blue 2011 Wahoo 26", however, does have hydraulic Hornet brakes. I know this because I have built about a dozen 2011 blue Wahoos and at least 5 of the black and read 2012 Wahoo 29ers so far. the gear ratios were probably "different" in that they had different size cogs and rings, but they might be the same when you consider the gear inches achieved with a 29" wheel versus the same gear ratios that result in different gear inches on a 26" wheel. for example, running a 32:16 gear on a 26" bike is about the same as a 32/18 on a 29er. and so on. I'll have to look into that though.

edit: yup, the 26" Wahoo from 2011 has a 42/32/22 front chainring and the 29" Wahoo from 2012 has a 42/34/24 combo. if the cassette is the same, the gear inches that result should be close enough in range as to not make a big difference.

as far as sizing goes, standover height is just a safety issue really. you don't want to smash the old tool bag on the top tube, but the reach from the saddle to the handlebars is FAR more important. you can ride a super-low frame with 6" of clearance, but if the toptube and stem have you stretched out over the bike so that most of your weight is on your hands and your back is stretched out, it's not going to matter that they top tube is low enough.


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump2


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump3


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump4


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump5


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump6


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump7


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump8


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump9


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I work at a Trek dealer and I have access to their Dexter system, which is where we place orders for bikes. there are no blue Wahoo 29ers for 2012 and in 2011, the Wahoo was blue and only came in a 26" model.



Trek website said:


> Wahoo /
> Any *26*" rider looking for a better ride will love these G2 Geometry mountain goats.
> Upgrades from Advance
> 
> ...


Wahoo - Trek Bicycle

I have build and ridden several Mambas, they have mechanical disc brakes.



Trek website said:


> Mamba /
> 29ers are versatile enough to serve XC and trail riders, and their unbeatable efficiency and momentum make them the ultimate singlespeed weapon.
> Upgrades from Marlin
> 
> ...


Mamba - Trek Bicycle

here is the 2012 Wahoo, which only has a black/red color- 2012 Wahoo - Trek Bicycle if it came in another color, the Trek website would show another color option in that little swatch in the upper-right corner of the photo. if you look through some of the higher-end bikes, they have two or three color options on those swatches. sometimes the Trek main site shows what they wanted to make available to customers, but those disappear after a short production run or never get produced at all for whatever reason, so going to the Trek dealer's site is a more reliable source of information.

here is the 2011 Wahoo, which only came in blue- Wahoo - Trek Bicycle again, only one color option in the swatch at the top-right because that's the only one they made in 2010.

for a second bit of proof, read Bikepedia's entries on these:
Gary Fisher Wahoo


Bikepedia.com said:


> Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front suspension
> MSRP (new)	$659.99
> Weight	Unspecified
> Sizes	13", 15.5", 17.5", 19", 21"
> ...


bikepedia does not have 2012 stuff listed here, 2012 is on the showroom floor at the bike shop where I work and I worked on one just the other day. the Trek site does not lie: Avid BB5's.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

oh ****, the blue 2012 is not in the new Trek catalog we just got and it's not on the server. I usually go to that first and the trek site has something that isn't in there. I wonder what that true blue color is going to look like because I haven't seen any photos of it and it does not exist in their ordering site yet. weird.

also, i thought you were talking about the 2011 Mamba. we have not been able to get ahold of any of the 2012 mamba's yet, and the 2011's have BB5s.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

obviously Jason, you are a PHD as it states in your screen name, so you must be a "highly intelligent person" as you pointed out. good thing you're humble too.


----------



## Jaxxxa (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, the personification of the term "tool bag" is clear now.

ut:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know if you mean him or me, but I do feel like a big toolbag for spending that much time on something so nerdy. next, we'll be discussing whether Star Wars and the probability that light sabers will ever actually work.

I stand behind my first post #13 here as actually helpful to the OP, along with a few things I said in latter posts. the rest is quibbling that is not really helpful to anyone.


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## RLJ676 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish I had a bunch of those clever internet meme pics.... but I'd really appreciate someone posting any of the "the internet is serious business" type ones right now. 

I guess my definition of "attack" differs from other more sensitive types.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are both leaning towards the Specialized Hardrock. Especially since Trek took the blue wahoo off as an option for 2012. They had it on their website for awhile but apparently they made a mistake. That is the only reason why I was attracted to that one. lol.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I found the blue 2012 blue Wahoo, and it looks like it might be available in October or so. I would lean toward the Specialized though because of the presumably stronger wheels.

jason, this is serious business. you have posted a total of 20 [edit- make that 14, several of which are "bumps"] messages here and I admire your commitment to the integrity of mtbr.com after such a short period of faithful service to this fine community. thank you for the treatise on maturity and message board use. i will spend tomorrow fasting and contemplating what a waste my life has been. I also respect your apparent superior intellect, medical degree, penis size, and vocabulary. I propose we resolve this once and for all like men. pistols, 20 paces, at dawn!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

I think its a foregone conclusion that anybody who thinks including PHD in their username gives them credibility on a mountain bike board wont last long on said board.


----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## gatorgrizz27 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Jason Boyer PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

exiting


----------



## Jaxxxa (Aug 4, 2011)

^ ROFL

And no, I didn't mean you mack.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Jason Boyer PhD said:


> The adjustable kickstand that I installed...


^^This is all we really needed, thanks.


----------



## Midwest_Medic (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Jackwagons, The Marlin and Wahoo are pretty much the same bike. The marlin does have the lockout on the front forks. Other than that its the same bike. Go to treks website and compare the two. Same components.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

wahoo1988 said:


> Hey Jackwagons, The Marlin and Wahoo are pretty much the same bike. The marlin does have the lockout on the front forks. Other than that its the same bike. Go to treks website and compare the two. Same components.


Wow, you're going to be REAL popular around here. In your second post, you question other peoples intelligence while making a false statement that the Marlin and Wahoo use the same components. Sorry, the difference is bigger than lockout versus non lockout fork.

P.S. and by the way you necro'd a month old thread to share your intelligence with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cougar77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Any one have pics of the 2012 wahoo


----------



## dianeandrick (Dec 29, 2011)

*Looking for answer about Specialized Hardrock*

For Christmas I received two bikes, a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 and a Giant Ranier 29 (Getting that off the receipt) Trying to decide which is better one to keep.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

dianeandrick said:


> For Christmas I received two bikes, a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 and a Giant Ranier 29 (Getting that off the receipt) Trying to decide which is better one to keep.


6 in one hand...half a dozen in the other.

You need to go ride each of them to determine which fits/feels better to you.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

> the hardrock has double-wall rims, which are probably stronger, but a shorter travel fork -80mm versus 100 on the Wahoo. the Hardrock also has a 7-speed cassette, which is ancient technology, whereas the Wahoo has a slightly more advanced 8-speed cassette.


I dunno I just don't see that as that big of a deal. I have a hardrock with 7speed cassette and a FSR Comp with 9speed cassette...after 700 miles divided between the two since August I haven't really cared how many speeds are in the back.

What I found does really matter is the shifters up front. The Shimano shifters on the older bike uses your index finger for shifting down which I don't like cuz ya can't really do that while braking. The SRAM shifters are sweet because you can use your thumb for both up and down.

The only thing i don't like about the 9spd is that the gears are closer together which is more sensitive everything to be tight and adjusted right whereas the 7speed gives ya a lil more room for error.


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> I dunno I just don't see that as that big of a deal. I have a hardrock with 7speed cassette and a FSR Comp with 9speed cassette...after 700 miles divided between the two since August I haven't really cared how many speeds are in the back........


My understanding of the down side to 7 speed drivetrains is that replacement and upgrade parts are not as available anymore as 9 or 10 speed components. Cassettes and chains WILL wear out and need to be replaced. Yes you can find them but they aren't as plentiful and because of lower volumes the deals generally wont be as good. Hubs, rings and shifters can be more difficult to replace as well. Also, newer (better?) components aren't being developed for 7 speed drivetrains from what I can tell so upgrading is limited.

How many speeds you have/want/use is personal preference.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea you could always upgrade to 8 if you really needed to though...but if 7 is still being put on new bikes...there should still be parts avail. etc....they are quite available right now.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

7 speed cassettes are widely available. 

7 speed freewheels aren't nearly as widely available and aren't as upgradable(by far). 


The Hardrock has a 7 speed cassette, its a non-issue.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

my 2011 hardrock 29er disc was a fantastic bike. put 500 trail miles on it and really beat it up good. excellent bike. i had ZERO issues with it.


----------



## eready (Jan 28, 2011)

I am like my 2011 hardrock sport disc 29er. I have rode some pretty cool trails by florida standards and no problems yet


----------



## wheelerj1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought the 2012 specialized hardrock 29 for myself and the blue wahoo 29 for my son. 1st ride for us today. So far i only notice i really have to adjust to the 29 inch wheels! Can't climb technical stuff the old way.


----------



## J4KE (Mar 14, 2012)

not bring up an old thread, but just picked up an '12 wahoo in blue. So far it's been fun, but have yet to do anything crazy on it. Launched it off a set 6 stairs leaving the bike shop and seemed to take it fine. Figured if something was going to happen, might as well close to the shop.

I am as entry level as the bike, so it works.


----------

